# Nissan Leaf speedo Instrument cluster glass removal



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

If you are talking about the upper meter (speedometer), it shouldn't be too bad. If you search online you can download the service manual from NICOclub. You will need the MWI and IP sections.

Basically there are two trim pieces you'll have to disengauge and remove, the ones above and below. Then you can remove the meter, and pop off the cover.


----------



## edmund2 (Apr 26, 2016)

miscrms said:


> If you are talking about the upper meter (speedometer), it shouldn't be too bad. If you search online you can download the service manual from NICOclub. You will need the MWI and IP sections.
> 
> Basically there are two trim pieces you'll have to disengauge and remove, the ones above and below. Then you can remove the meter, and pop off the cover.




Thanks sounds scary though :|


----------



## miscrms (Sep 25, 2013)

Check out the manual, its really not too bad. The diagrams show you where all the clips are, so you don't have to just poke around in there. The biggest risk is that you'll scratch the trim pieces, or break off some of the tabs. Getting some proper trim removal tools from an autoparts store will help reduce the risk, and the manual shows where to place tape to help reduce the risk of scratches.

Rob


----------



## edmund2 (Apr 26, 2016)

miscrms said:


> Check out the manual, its really not too bad. The diagrams show you where all the clips are, so you don't have to just poke around in there. The biggest risk is that you'll scratch the trim pieces, or break off some of the tabs. Getting some proper trim removal tools from an autoparts store will help reduce the risk, and the manual shows where to place tape to help reduce the risk of scratches.
> 
> Rob




Thanks Rob


----------

